# One for the gals: Guys Who Are Easy On The Eyes.



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

(And some of the guys. )

(Also, I'm aware there's a hot girl in the middle. You guys have plenty of chances to discuss her. This one's for those of us who appreciate the boys.)

I was just poking around tonight and I found this photo of the Big Bang Theory cast and I thought there'd be some other men fond types who'd enjoy it.









Feel free to share your own.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Angie, I can't see the picture.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't see your link either. But I think this is the one you wanted..too mesmerized by Katie in her scanty bits.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

The photoshopping of people into that picture really bugs me.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't belong here but I wanted to pop in and peek.

Since my wife made fun of me for calling him an attractive man I'll help the thread out by tossing this dude out there:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> I don't belong here but I wanted to pop in and peek.
> 
> Since my wife made fun of me for calling him an attractive man I'll help the thread out by tossing this dude out there:


You can hop in here anytime you want - as long as you bring pics like this!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Huh. Odd. It showed up in the preview. I'll fix it later. It was similar to the one posted.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ment said:


> Can't see your link either. But I think this is the one you wanted..too mesmerized by Katie in her scanty bits.


I think you posted the wrong picture. There's no Katie in this one.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I meant this one:


I have never seen the appeal of Johnny Galecki...until this photo.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, this:


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, this:


Is that Rajesh?!

Who knew?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, this:


He's kinda hot!

He is guest-starring on 'Sullivan & Son' this week. I haven't watched the episode yet, but look forward to it.

That said, I imagine I just might be the only one here who watches S&Son but I really like the show and glad it's back for a second season.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

sharkster said:


> He's kinda hot!


Kinda? In that particular picture, it's more like "way hot".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Kinda? In that particular picture, it's more like "way hot".


And he can be all the quiet he wants.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Right!? 

I'll take one of these










One of those










with a side of this










Please! and Thank you!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I promise I didn't go out looking for this, but it just happened to be on the side when I was linking a Paula Deen article from Radar Online for another thread. No wonder I've watched Dancing With The Stars for so many years.  (Maksim Chmerkovskiy for those that don't know)


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Oded Fehr, yum!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> He's kinda hot!
> 
> He is guest-starring on 'Sullivan & Son' this week. I haven't watched the episode yet, but look forward to it.
> 
> That said, I imagine I just might be the only one here who watches S&Son but I really like the show and glad it's back for a second season.


That's what got me to Googling. I'd never watched it before. It's entertaining!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So this is basically just a hot guys thread. Heck, even our hot wimmen thread makes you work at it, by requiring 40+. This is a gimmie thread.



sharkster said:


> He is guest-starring on 'Sullivan & Son' this week. I haven't watched the episode yet, but look forward to it.
> 
> That said, I imagine I just might be the only one here who watches S&Son but I really like the show and glad it's back for a second season.


I think there's a few of us who watch it. We had a thread somewhere discussing it, but I can't find.

It's a cute show, and since there is *nothing* on, it gets some eyeballs.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Some men are made for hats.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

astrohip said:


> So this is basically just a hot guys thread.


Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

You know - the chef guy above doesn't do it for me. And Angie - I want to crack up at Simon Helberg's outfit up there. And why is Jim Parsons in high waters? That picture is all kinds of odd. I like ment's picture better. It's a little less 'out there'.

As far as the others - I wouldn't kick them out of my house (or anywhere else) - with the possible exception of Maks.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Some men are made for hats.


Heck, I'm even hot for Raylan.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Label these "sexy ugly men"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> You know - the chef guy above doesn't do it for me. And Angie - I want to crack up at Simon Helberg's outfit up there. And why is Jim Parsons in high waters? That picture is all kinds of odd. I like ment's picture better. It's a little less 'out there'.
> 
> As far as the others - I wouldn't kick them out of my house (or anywhere else) - with the possible exception of Maks.


Yeah. Naked chef cAn stay dressed. 

As for the photo-I know right? I love both Simon and Jim but that photo is not good for them. At all.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Final contribution for today:


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

You're right, of course. I imagine we'll get a variety of looks and types and have in just a few posts. Though. I wanna see more. 

I was swept away! Watched 'True Blood' and 'Identity Thief' the other day and pondered what sort of movie I'd write for those three together. Fun! And Funny!


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I admit I can't find it but shouldn't there be a rule somewhere that outlaws threads like this?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Well, there's this guy.









And this guy, who's not on TV anymore which is a tragedy.










And this guy, who's only on TV, you know, sometimes:


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

How about Ed Quinn's bathing suit scene in Eureka?

--Carlos V.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

This is one of my favorites:


And who could miss this one.



Not his best photos, but c'mon, puppies and glasses.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Then there's this guy....


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I have YET to be able to post images properly. If someone could google Taylor Kitsch and post a picture for me, I'd appreciate it! Oh, and he must have long hair.

Thank you!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

StacieH said:


> I have YET to be able to post images properly. If someone could google Taylor Kitsch and post a picture for me, I'd appreciate it! Oh, and he must have long hair.
> 
> Thank you!


It was a hard job, but someone had to do it.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

MauriAnne said:


> It was a hard job, but someone had to do it.


You forgot to post the picture. You must have gotten distracted....


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Final contribution for today:


OHHH...BABY...LOVED him on "The Big C!"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

StacieH said:


> You forgot to post the picture. You must have gotten distracted....


Try this one...










You're welcome


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Now you got me interested. What/who could be causing the picture to be unseeable? Or can only certain people see it?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Now you got me interested. What/who could be causing the picture to be unseeable? Or can only certain people see it?


I right-clicked on it and chose "open image in new tab" and got to see it-pretty HAWT!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

StacieH said:


> You forgot to post the picture. You must have gotten distracted....


It's fixed in my post above now ... but it's odd, just like Angie's first post in this thread,it showed up okay in the preview.

Here it is again just because.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Regina said:


> Try this one...
> 
> You're welcome


Thank you!


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

MauriAnne said:


> It's fixed in my post above now ... but it's odd, just like Angie's first post in this thread,it showed up okay in the preview.
> 
> Here it is again just because.


And thank you again!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Dazed and Confused is on. <3


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Yummy Rick Yune


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I haven't been shy about my man crush on James McAvoy since first seeing Children of Dune.










(Jessica Brooks, who played his sister Ghanima, is pretty hot too)


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on ladies. Some of these boys don't look old enough buy cigarettes.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I always find nerds sexy.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Lori said:


> Well, there's this guy.


IBIMB.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Hah, good one, the acronym I mean. I had to look it up and am glad I did. I understand the feeling if not exactly under the same circumstances.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll never pass up a chance to post this


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> Hah, good one, the acronym I mean. I had to look it up and am glad I did. I understand the feeling if not exactly under the same circumstances.


Time for you to watch _Firefly_, sir!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Very pleasant visual above. Thank you.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I also have a huge crush on Seth.










and the obvious.....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I dislike Seth.

But hellz yeah on the NPH.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I dislike Seth.
> 
> But hellz yeah on the NPH.


I'm not a big fan of McFarlane, either. But I LOVE Seth Meyers!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Had to pop in to see what the gals like. 
I get a kick out of the fact that, for the most part, these guys are nameless, and just referred to as "this" and "that". LOL!
I recognized only about five of "them".
Interesting that there has been no Clooney or Pitt. Are they now considered blasé?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

getreal said:


> Interesting that there has been no Clooney or Pitt. Are they now considered blasé?


Too old. The wimmen need to start a Hunks Over Forty thread.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

getreal said:


> Had to pop in to see what the gals like.
> I get a kick out of the fact that, for the most part, these guys are nameless, and just referred to as "this" and "that". LOL!
> I recognized only about five of "them".
> Interesting that there has been no Clooney or Pitt. Are they now considered blasé?


Well most of them are famous enough that people know who they are.  A few could have used some ID.

There was:

Cast of _The Big Bang Theory_ (Jim Parsons, Johnny Galecki, Simon Helberg, Kunal Nayyar)
Curtis Stone
More BBT cast
Kunal Nayyar
Jason Bateman, Nathan Fillion, Alexander Skarsgård
Maksim Chmerkovskiy (already named)
Oded Fehr (already named)
Timothy Olyphant
Clive Owen, Daniel Craig
Idris Elba
Matt Bomer, Taye Diggs, Rafael Nadal
Adam Scott, Matthew Gray Gubler
Anderson Cooper
Taylor Kitsch
Cole Hauser
Rick Yune (already named)
James McAvoy (already named)
Cast of _Mythbusters_ (Jamie Hyneman, Adam Savage, Grant Imahara, Tory Belleci)
Taylor Kinney



scole250 said:


> Come on ladies. Some of these boys don't look old enough buy cigarettes.





astrohip said:


> Too old. The wimmen need to start a Hunks Over Forty thread.


I don't know why the men are complaining about the ages of the people posted. Many of them are 40 or over. All but one are over 30... only Rafael Nadal is in his 20's.

Maybe you guys are just bad judges of age. 

40 and over:
Jim Parsons, Jason Bateman, Nathan Fillion, Oded Fehr, Timothy Olyphant, Clive Owen, Daniel Craig, Idris Elba, Taye Diggs, Adam Scott, Anderson Cooper, Rick Yune, Jamie Hyneman, Adam Savage, Grant Imahara, Tory Belleci

35-39:
Alexandar Skarsgård, Curtis Stone, Johnny Galecki, Matt Bomer, Cole Hauser

30-34:
Simon Helberg, Kunal Nayyar, Maksim Chmerkovskiy, Matthew Gray Gubler, Taylor Kitsch, James McAvoy, Taylor Kinney


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

(Morris Chestnut)









(Jason Statham)


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

For those that don't recognize him, he played Anders on the Battlestar Galactica remake.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

laria said:


> I don't know why the men are complaining about the ages of the people posted. Many of them are 40 or over. All but one are over 30... only Rafael Nadal is in his 20's.


And he's 27, so, you know, not exactly jail bait.

Plus, he has the knees of a 60-year-old.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Lord, I didn't know lots of those. Thanks for posting the list of names. 

Of all the ones posted, I'll take a Matt Bomer and a Taye Diggs.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's a real man for you...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I have always hated that show.

Although I love his character on Modern Family.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know who most of the people in this thread are, even with the names list!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It's okay to just look.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I'm missing me some Fabian Cancellara at the Tour de France right now.









Also some Tom Boonen.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.meetup.com/coloradovolleyball/photos/9550612/135903252/#135903342
Any of these fellas pretty enough for you ladies?


----------

